# Amarok 1.4.10_7 libusb.la is not a valid libtool archive



## SeaHag (Feb 15, 2010)

When I try to install Amarok I get this fail message:


```
grep: /usr/local/lib/libusb.la: No such file or directory
sed: /usr/local/lib/libusb.la: No such file or directory
libtool: link: `/usr/local/lib/libusb.la' is not a valid libtool archive
gmake[5]: *** [libamarok_njb-mediadevice.la] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/amarok/work/amarok-1.4.10/amarok/src/mediadevice/njb'
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/amarok/work/amarok-1.4.10/amarok/src/mediadevice'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/amarok/work/amarok-1.4.10/amarok/src'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/amarok/work/amarok-1.4.10/amarok'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/amarok/work/amarok-1.4.10'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/amarok.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/amarok.
```

If I try to install devel/libusb it says it's already in the base system. So why then is Amarok looking for it? Anyway, how can I get around this? I installed without ipod or njb or mtp support.

FreeBSD 8


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 15, 2010)

Are your other ports (e.g. libtool) up to date, and/or upgraded in accordance with /usr/ports/UPDATING (especially libtool)?


----------



## SeaHag (Feb 16, 2010)

I ran portmaster -a and it said everything was up to date. 

The only thing I see in UPDATING about libtool is this:


```
20090802:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/libtool15 and devel/libltdl15
.
.
```

Is that what you mean?

The next thing I find for libtool is this from 2006:


```
20060223:
  AFFECTS: all ports using libtool as part of the build process
.
.
```

That can't have any relevance to FreeBSD 8 could it? It's confusing. Why is there such old stuff in UPDATING? How far back are we supposed to go when reading that file?

I'm still stumped as to what to do?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 16, 2010)

Running `portmaster -a` without looking at /usr/src/UPDATING is very dangerous. You may have updated libtool15 to libtool22 like that, without taking the very specific instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING (yes, of 20090802) into consideration. If this is a new or very recent installation it is probably not applicable, and something else may be wrong. But libtool errors are very rare when the updating was done properly. I have no further information about this specific error; I don't use or need Amarok.


----------



## lyuts (Feb 17, 2010)

I believe I saw that you can tell amarok no to use libusb in its config (make config). This libusb is of no use on 8.0, so just turn it off.


----------

